# 562



## mingo (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's a few pictures of the 562 I picked up at BoonvilleView attachment 249194
View attachment 249195
View attachment 249196
View attachment 249197
View attachment 249198
5 pictures


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 19, 2012)

Mingo, have you run a 357XP? I am wondering if the 562 is all that much more saw? I dislike the air purge (primer)..the 357 doesn't have that.


----------



## mingo (Aug 19, 2012)

Few more picturesView attachment 249199
View attachment 249200
View attachment 249201
View attachment 249202
4 pics


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 19, 2012)

I sure like how those look! 

Nice buy.


----------



## DDALE (Aug 19, 2012)

*562 vs 357*



Oldtimer said:


> Mingo, have you run a 357XP? I am wondering if the 562 is all that much more saw? I dislike the air purge (primer)..the 357 doesn't have that.



Have 562xp since last fall used a 266se and 357xp until getting 562 it will out cut my other saws every time when bucking.like the 562 for limbing and felling ,like others have said great balance .only reach for the 562 now.others are backup.


----------



## mingo (Aug 19, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Mingo, have you run a 357XP? I am wondering if the 562 is all that much more saw? I dislike the air purge (primer)..the 357 doesn't have that.



I tried a 357 and a 555 out at the show the 562 had more power and it has the big bar mount same as the 372 and the 576. It was about $30 more than the 357 and they told me they have stopped making the 357's. We'll see how it holds up they also said they had a problem with the case bolt under the muffler coming out on the 562 and sucking the seal in, but they have corrected that. I know a couple of loggers that bought a 562 and liked it so much they bought another one they do all their felling with them. They also have a new 372 and said it floods real easy.


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 19, 2012)

The big bar mount would be sweet...I hate the set up the 357 has...putting the chain on is a real PITA. But, the 357 is hard to beat as a limbing saw; light and powerful.


----------



## JOE.G (Aug 22, 2012)

I like the 562 XP a lot I don't own one but I did try one out and it was sweet, Had a 18 In bar and it cut very well. I will be adding one of these to my Line up at some point for sure.


----------



## nhlogga (Aug 22, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> The big bar mount would be sweet...I hate the set up the 357 has...putting the chain on is a real PITA. But, the 357 is hard to beat as a limbing saw; light and powerful.



The 562xp will out cut a 357xp. My dad tried my 562 and then sold all of his 357's and bought 2 562xp's. I chopper,limbed and bucked a tractor trailer load of pine with my 562 with no problems. The only time I grab a bigger saw now is if I am cutting large hardwood (20" +).


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 22, 2012)

nhlogga said:


> The 562xp will out cut a 357xp. My dad tried my 562 and then sold all of his 357's and bought 2 562xp's. I chopper,limbed and bucked a tractor trailer load of pine with my 562 with no problems. The only time I grab a bigger saw now is if I am cutting large hardwood (20" +).



I bought the 357 as a limbing saw that can chop if need be. My hired man has a 372, and I have a 576 for the bigger stuff, though my man uses the 357 mostly and I use the 576 for everything.
While I would like to have the 562, I really have no need. In fact, my man wants me to get a 346 for limbing, his elbows are junk and lighter is better. I am not convinced 1.1 pounds will be worth the price of admission.

The 357 with a 20" and a sharp chain cuts 9/10ths as well as the 372 IMO. If I had to choose, I'd take the 357 over the 372 for every day logging.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 22, 2012)

ive been running a ported 562xp more and more lately [video=youtube;CZ_Qjcx0J2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ_Qjcx0J2M&list=UUqYITg6g1quHLq4YJfxj_qA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## mingo (Sep 22, 2012)

Been running the 562 for about a month 20" bar full skip chain. It cuts almost as good as the 576 autotune with a 24" bar. The saw really smooth and light. I'm going to try it with a 24" bar when the 20" chain is done. It's the best saw I have run for power and weight just have to see how it holds up.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Sep 22, 2012)

That 562 looks like a pretty mean saw. Would like to see some pictures of it in some big wood.


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats on the new saw,new saw rep sent, if Terry's using his more it has to be a good saw.


----------



## JOE.G (Sep 23, 2012)

I added one to my collection it is a sweet saw. I run a 20 Inch Bar on it, I have a 18 In set up for it also.


----------



## FABTEK (Sep 23, 2012)

I've got my first 3 tanks of gas through mine. Picked it up at the logging congress in Oshkosh last month. Running 20" Oregon power match, and .058 LGX chain. Filed the rakers down to "grabby". Very impressed.


----------



## mingo (Oct 30, 2012)

*24" bar*

Had to cut some pine, so I put the 2 foot bar on the 562 to see how it would handle it. I thought it might be to much for itView attachment 260034
, but to my surprise there seemed to be no loss of power,and the 576a/t hasn't come out of the back of the truck ever since. It may be a little slower in cutting a tree down(and not by much) compared to the 576, but you more than make it up when your limbing. The only negatives I have are the outboard clutch, and if the saw lays over on the bar side it will leak a fair amount of oil, but for the weight, power,and smoothness this is the nicest saw I have ever run. Now we will just have to see how it will hold up over the long run.


----------



## Oldtimer (Oct 30, 2012)

Any wind damage Mingo?


----------



## mingo (Oct 30, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Any wind damage Mingo?



We had a some wind, but this storm was way over hyped for are area.


----------



## kentishman (Oct 30, 2012)

That's wierd, in Britain we have the 560xp not 562xp. Maybe they're exectly the same, seems odd to make two models so close together. Mine is a great machine, my first experience of auto tune though sometimes it's hard to start, particularly after you run right out of fuel. Since downsizing to this saw my golfers elbow hardly troubles me at all. Just that little bit less weight


----------



## mingo (Oct 30, 2012)

*Before and after*

View attachment 260100
View attachment 260101
View attachment 260102
View attachment 260103
4 Pics


----------



## mtrees (Nov 13, 2012)

Question Mingo, what works good to take off all of the pine tar that builds up on the saw? I have been cutting firs and pine in my horse pasture and it makes a mess of the saw.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 13, 2012)

Wd 40 cuts pine sap pretty good.


----------



## mtrees (Nov 13, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Wd 40 cuts pine sap pretty good.



Great, thank you I have 4 saws covered


----------



## trees2 (Nov 14, 2012)

I've ran alot of saws over the past 39 years and I meeeeeen alot. The 562 is by far the smoothest saw I have ever ran. Lite weight, fast, comfy,no vibe, balanced and you don't loose your nuts:msp_thumbsup: also I have a bunch of them but havn't had to work on one yet. My personal saw has been through 3 bars so far. Got to love it


----------



## mingo (Nov 14, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Question Mingo, what works good to take off all of the pine tar that builds up on the saw? I have been cutting firs and pine in my horse pasture and it makes a mess of the saw.[/QUOTE
> 
> Gas will take the pitch off put some on a rag and wipe it off.


----------



## mtrees (Nov 14, 2012)

mingo said:


> mtrees said:
> 
> 
> > Question Mingo, what works good to take off all of the pine tar that builds up on the saw? I have been cutting firs and pine in my horse pasture and it makes a mess of the saw.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## mingo (Nov 15, 2012)

View attachment 262379
View attachment 262380
View attachment 262383
I've been putting 2 gallons of gas a day through it cutting some decent pine. Running a 24" bar with oregon jgx chain which it handles fine. Sometimes it starts a little hard after it runs out of gas, but I think it's me more than the saw getting use to using the gas bulb.View attachment 262378
4 pic


----------



## BERN-TIMBER (Nov 15, 2012)

What happened to your 'Jack? Looks like a nice little 440 though


----------



## dnash (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like a 340d...how does it compare to the 450?


----------



## mingo (Nov 15, 2012)

The Jack is fine I'm doing this job with my Buddy that's his skidder it's a 340. It pulls pretty good for it size a little tippy though lot quieter than the Timberjack. This lot has about 120M on 10 acres.


----------



## Cletuspsc (Nov 16, 2012)

Thats some nice looking pine on that load


----------



## mingo (Nov 17, 2012)

Cletuspsc said:


> Thats some nice looking pine on that load



The load has 5500bd ft of 20&24 footers for the land owner. He has a Wood-Mizer sawmill.


----------



## Cletuspsc (Nov 18, 2012)

What year is your truck, you dont see many that you can triple 8s on.


----------



## mingo (Nov 18, 2012)

Cletuspsc said:


> What year is your truck, you dont see many that you can triple 8s on.



It's a 94 with a 2005 loader on it.


----------



## mingo (Nov 20, 2012)

This 562 is making me forget how I whined when Husky did away with the old styie 372. I let Tim the owner of the 340 Deere try my 562 with 24" bar, and he said it cut faster than his2171 Jonsred with a 20' bar. View attachment 263294
View attachment 263295
View attachment 263301
View attachment 263302
View attachment 263303
5pics


----------



## FABTEK (Nov 20, 2012)

View attachment 263349
View attachment 263350
View attachment 263351
View attachment 263352
View attachment 263353


I'm really enjoying mine.


----------



## BERN-TIMBER (Nov 27, 2012)

I love seeing pics like yours with a truck rolling through some suburban neighborhood as soccer moms gawk! Reminds me of working a couple summers for an outfit just north of Boston. We cleared a chunk of woods for a farmer to turn into hay fields and that wound up a whole lot of neighbors. Apparently they thought that because they could see his woodlot that it was theirs...they certainly weren't paying his taxes though. Three or four different times we had the cops called on us for starting the chipper before 7am or having a truck roll out and use the jake before the neighbors were awake. The one guy at the end of the road abutting the property we were working was a real clown and a nuisance. He worked from home or had a wife making big bucks too, because he would be around complaining at all hours of the day. The farmer whom we were working for finally came out to set him straight. When the farmer gave him the option of let us work and make hayfields to preserve the open space, or he could sell the whole 170 acres to the highest bidder and turn the whole thing in to a massive subdivision the guy got the hint. Never could understand why some people work so hard to interfere with other peoples work. Hope things arent that way where you're at.


----------



## mingo (Dec 2, 2012)

The 562 would sometimes start a little hard after it ran out of fuel. Went back and read the owners manual, starts a lot better now.View attachment 265138
View attachment 265139
View attachment 265140
View attachment 265141
View attachment 265142


----------



## JOE.G (Dec 2, 2012)

What did the owners manual say? I don't have mine.


----------



## mingo (Dec 2, 2012)

JOE.G said:


> What did the owners manual say? I don't have mine.



Set the choke, decomp, push the air purge diaphram 6 times.


----------



## JOE.G (Dec 2, 2012)

Do they say anything for a hot start?


----------



## mingo (Dec 2, 2012)

JOE.G said:


> Do they say anything for a hot start?



Set the fast idle, decomp, press the air purge around 6 times. I haven't had a problem with warm starts just when it runs out of gas,but since I read the manual it's been starting better. The 562 loses rpms when it's about to run out of fuel the 576a/t just quits gives you no warning.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 2, 2012)

My 576 AT runs a bit higher RPMs for a minute before it quits. Not like a carbed saw, more subtle.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 2, 2012)

Also, my brother says that purge pump thing will blow the diaphram out of the carbs on the 346XPs they use at his company..he says one pump cold, after that don't use it. He actually never uses it, and his saw has lasted longer than all the rest of them. He works for Lewis Tree.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 5, 2012)

My 562 has been flawless. Fantastic saw!


----------



## JOE.G (Dec 6, 2012)

I like the look of that Tech Lite bar.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 6, 2012)

JOE.G said:


> I like the look of that Tech Lite bar.



If there ever was a bar that belonged on a particular saw, this is it.

20" Tech Lite, light weight and very high quality! :msp_smile:


----------



## JOE.G (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll have to research that bar a bit more, is it a 18 or a 20? and how much did it run you?


----------



## sunfish (Dec 6, 2012)

JOE.G said:


> I'll have to research that bar a bit more, is it a 18 or a 20? and how much did it run you?



It's 20" and only available right now in 20" and 28". Nicest bar I've ever used.

Mine came with the saw from Spike60. I'd check with him on price.


----------



## JOE.G (Dec 6, 2012)

Do they seem to hold up well? Are they much lighter?


----------



## sunfish (Dec 6, 2012)

JOE.G said:


> Do they seem to hold up well? Are they much lighter?



Yes, they are noticeably lighter than a solid 20" Husky/Oregon bar. Lighter than a 18"...

Does seem to hold up very well, but I've only run 10-12 tanks through the saw yet, so not enough use to tell. A close look tells it's very high quality though.


----------



## mingo (Dec 7, 2012)

Few picturesView attachment 266112
View attachment 266114
View attachment 266115
View attachment 266116
View attachment 266117


----------



## mingo (Dec 7, 2012)

Few moreView attachment 266120
View attachment 266121
View attachment 266122
View attachment 266123


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 7, 2012)

3 fat Pines by the top! The little skidder that could!


----------



## mingo (Dec 7, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> 3 fat Pines by the top! The little skidder that could!



2800 bd ft had a hard time keeping the front wheels on the ground.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 7, 2012)

How long were those 3 logs?

Andy


----------



## mingo (Dec 8, 2012)

redprospector said:


> How long were those 3 logs?
> 
> Andy



The longest one was a little over 90'.


----------



## gsg (Dec 8, 2012)

That little 340 looks to be earning its keep! I cut some pine like that last week, sure seemed nice after a month of cutting hardwood pulp. We are working a little north I believe of where you are in Colrain MA. Nice looking job your doing there.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 8, 2012)

nice saw! i love that orange gb titanium bar.. were did u get that!? i thought they stopped making those?


----------



## redprospector (Dec 8, 2012)

mingo said:


> The longest one was a little over 90'.



Nice.
I cut some & left the log's 66' last year. The skidder driver I had wasn't liking getting them out of the woods.

Andy


----------



## mingo (Dec 8, 2012)

gsg said:


> That little 340 looks to be earning its keep! I cut some pine like that last week, sure seemed nice after a month of cutting hardwood pulp. We are working a little north I believe of where you are in Colrain MA. Nice looking job your doing there.



This job is in Pittsfield Ma. about 3 minutes from center of the city.


----------



## mingo (Dec 8, 2012)

cameron2171 said:


> nice saw! i love that orange gb titanium bar.. were did u get that!? i thought they stopped making those?[/QUO They don't make them anymore that bar is a 20" I put on the saw when I first got it now I'm running a 24" on it. Those gb bars really stood up I had bought a few extra when I heard they were going out.


----------



## mingo (Dec 8, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Nice.
> I cut some & left the log's 66' last year. The skidder driver I had wasn't liking getting them out of the woods.
> 
> Andy



I have been cutting most of the trees in half, but some have been a straight shot to the landing so I leave them whole. Have about one more day and the job will be cut.


----------



## mingo (Dec 16, 2012)

Few pictures from last week.View attachment 268061
View attachment 268062
View attachment 268063
View attachment 268064
View attachment 268065


----------



## mingo (Dec 16, 2012)

*mounts*

View attachment 268066
View attachment 268067
Picked up an extra set of mounts for the 562. Haven't broke any yet nice to have them on hand.


----------



## missouriboy (Dec 18, 2012)

i want to know how the 562 cuts hardwood like oak with a 24 inch bar on it. I thinking about getting one but i need it with atleast 24 inch bar and i will mostly cutting hard wood like pin oak and red oak. The only soft wood that i will cut is maple. Around here we call maple soft wood but i seen people on the firewood forum call it hard wood lol.


----------



## mingo (Dec 18, 2012)

missouriboy said:


> i want to know how the 562 cuts hardwood like oak with a 24 inch bar on it. I thinking about getting one but i need it with atleast 24 inch bar and i will mostly cutting hard wood like pin oak and red oak. The only soft wood that i will cut is maple. Around here we call maple soft wood but i seen people on the firewood forum call it hard wood lol.



If your going to cut 20" oak all day you might consider a bigger saw, but if your cutting a lot of smaller wood with the occasional large log the 562 will do fine. Out here we generally have 2 types of maple sugar which we call hard, or red which we call soft. On the last pine job we cut it had 20 thousand feet of hardwood about half of which was hard maple a few 24" all cut with the 562. It may take a tad longer to box and fall the tree, but you make that up when lopping the top which we try to get as low as possible.View attachment 268380


----------



## missouriboy (Dec 18, 2012)

mingo said:


> If your going to cut 20" oak all day you might consider a bigger saw, but if your cutting a lot of smaller wood with the occasional large log the 562 will do fine. Out here we generally have 2 types of maple sugar which we call hard, or red which we call soft. On the last pine job we cut it had 20 thousand feet of hardwood about half of which was hard maple a few 24" all cut with the 562. It may take a tad longer to box and fall the tree, but you make that up when lopping the top which we try to get as low as possible.View attachment 268380



Thanks for the info. We have mostly red maple here. I cut mostly firewood to sell with a 455 rancher just want something that i could run a 24 inch bar on and have enough power. I like the 372 too but the 562 doesn't cost as much just wanted to know how it would run with a 24 inch bar on it.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 19, 2012)

IMO, you want a 576 or even a 575. If you find a used 575 that still runs fine, don't be scared of it. If they were going to blow they did after a short while. Ones that run today are prolly just fine. Mine was for a long time till the dummy ran it over on the skidder.


----------



## mingo (Dec 19, 2012)

missouriboy said:


> Thanks for the info. We have mostly red maple here. I cut mostly firewood to sell with a 455 rancher just want something that i could run a 24 inch bar on and have enough power. I like the 372 too but the 562 doesn't cost as much just wanted to know how it would run with a 24 inch bar on it.



I think you would be very happy with the 562 the av system is better than the 372 and your not giving up much if anything in power. When I got my 562 I ran it with a 20" bar and was skeptical that it could handle a 24" bar until I put one on and didn't notice any difference. Cut around 175M feet with it and haven't had any problems to speak of yet. If I where you I would try to run both the 372 and the 562 before you buy one. Know another logger who bought a 372 and said that it floods real easy they have 2 562's and love them they did have trouble with the first one bolt came out of the case under the muffler sucked the gasket in and it leaked bar oil had to split the case warranty covered it. Husky has fixed that problem using a different bolt.


----------



## mingo (Dec 19, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> IMO, you want a 576 or even a 575. If you find a used 575 that still runs fine, don't be scared of it. If they were going to blow they did after a short while. Ones that run today are prolly just fine. Mine was for a long time till the dummy ran it over on the skidder.



I would have to agree with you I would go with the 576 over the 372 the 576 av system is much better. Now if you could get your hands on the old style 372 that would be a different story they were the AK-47 of chainsaws.


----------



## mingo (Dec 21, 2012)

*4 months old*

Had the 562 four months doesn't look new anymore.View attachment 268889
View attachment 268890
Heavy rain and wind gusting 30 to 40 mph have 75M feet of pine, and 6M feet of hardwood piled up on the landing and can't get it trucked until it freezes. Starting to sound a lot like "The Whining Thread".


----------



## JOE.G (Dec 21, 2012)

Man, that saw looks like it has some use on it, Any problems with it? any idea on tanks or hours you may have on it?


----------



## mingo (Dec 21, 2012)

JOE.G said:


> Man, that saw looks like it has some use on it, Any problems with it? any idea on tanks or hours you may have on it?



Been running it 6-8 hours a day 2 gallons + a day for the last month no problems yet. I've owned it for 4 months. When I first got it used it used it as a back up for the 576a/t had a 20" bar on it, after I put the 24" bar on it and found that the saw could handle it the 576 doesn't come out of the back of the truck much. Been cutting a lot pine so it's covered with pitch.


----------



## DDALE (Dec 21, 2012)

*562 Xp*



mingo said:


> Had the 562 four months doesn't look new anymore.View attachment 268889
> View attachment 268890
> Heavy rain and wind gusting 30 to 40 mph have 75M feet of pine, and 6M feet of hardwood piled up on the landing and can't get it trucked until it freezes. Starting to sound a lot like "The Whining Thread".



Mingo - would you buy another 562 ? For your next saw ? Thanks-DDALE-


----------



## JOE.G (Dec 21, 2012)

Glad you like it, I like mine a lot, I was #####ing because the grey in the front on the case and the clutch cover is getting worn looking, but mine looks brand new compared to yours.


----------



## mingo (Dec 21, 2012)

DDALE said:


> Mingo - would you buy another 562 ? For your next saw ? Thanks-DDALE-



Yes I would and it would have heated handles.


----------



## mingo (Dec 21, 2012)

JOE.G said:


> Glad you like it, I like mine a lot, I was #####ing because the grey in the front on the case and the clutch cover is getting worn looking, but mine looks brand new compared to yours.



Mines a work saw not a show saw.


----------



## JOE.G (Dec 21, 2012)

I hear ya, mine has dropped and cut up quite a few trees, but I also do try and take care of them.


----------



## missouriboy (Dec 21, 2012)

This might be a dumb question but what kind of chain do you guys run on the 562 when cut pine. We don't have pine just would like to know.


----------



## mingo (Dec 22, 2012)

missouriboy said:


> This might be a dumb question but what kind of chain do you guys run on the 562 when cut pine. We don't have pine just would like to know.



I run oregon jg or ck 50 gauge. The ck I file round, and the reason I bought it is that I got a deal on it. Usually just run jg on all my saws. I like it because there are less teeth to file(eyesight isn't what it use to be) and imo it cuts just as fast as lg.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 23, 2012)

Skip chains are the mutts nuts. I dread using a full tooth chain now. Only when I have to, which is not often.


----------



## mingo (Dec 24, 2012)

View attachment 269426
View attachment 269427
View attachment 269428
View attachment 269429
Few more pictures pine pulp on the truck.View attachment 269425
Not to wander to far off topic, all the wood was cut with a 562.


----------



## JOE.G (Dec 24, 2012)

All teh wood on your landing was cut with the 562? Not bad.


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 24, 2012)

mingo said:


> View attachment 269426
> View attachment 269427
> View attachment 269428
> View attachment 269429
> ...



Nice clean work, nice clean visible roadside landing, makes all loggers look a lot better. Great work and thanks. Merry Christmas.

Do the perpindicular logs really make the log pile more stable, less likely to roll, or does it just seem that way?


----------



## mingo (Dec 24, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> Nice clean work, nice clean visible roadside landing, makes all loggers look a lot better. Great work and thanks. Merry Christmas.
> 
> Do the perpindicular logs really make the log pile more stable, less likely to roll, or does it just seem that way?



It does make the pile more stable when you crib the ends, especially when you start taking logs off the pile. One end of the pile was close to the street I didn't want any runaways ending up in the road, and being close to so many houses I thought it was a good idea to crib both ends. Merry Christmas


----------



## mingo (Dec 27, 2012)

I was just about to give up hope on finding a saw to replace the old school 372, but this 562 maybe it.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 28, 2012)

mingo said:


> Yes I would and it would have heated handles.



Heated handles are the bomb. I got a lot of fecal matter tossed at me for buying a saw with heated grips back in the day....but the first -1 morning, guess who didn't have cold hands?
I let the slinging monkeys try it, and whattaya know, they liked them too..


----------



## mingo (Dec 28, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Heated handles are the bomb. I got a lot of fecal matter tossed at me for buying a saw with heated grips back in the day....but the first -1 morning, guess who didn't have cold hands?
> I let the slinging monkeys try it, and whattaya know, they liked them too..



Husky's heated handles are great I had several 372's and 575 with them, also had a 7900 Dolmar with them it was no where as good as the Husqvarna handles only got luke warm. Heated handles are nice for the cold weather and even better when your gloves get wet. The 372's had a carb heater on them if you forgot to turn it off or turned it on by mistake the saw would start to lose power.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 28, 2012)

mingo said:


> The 372's had a carb heater on them if you forgot to turn it off or turned it on by mistake the saw would start to lose power.



Yep, ours would start running like you turned the high speed jet in a half turn...Husky put the switch in a stupid spot. And the exposed wires at the bar vibration mount always got ripped out by brush..I hear they re-designed it. I should have got a heated grip 576.

And how many times have you burned a finger or two grabbing the exhaust pipe on the skidder as you re-mounted from limbing? Melted many a cheap winter glove that way..


----------



## mingo (Dec 28, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Yep, ours would start running like you turned the high speed jet in a half turn...Husky put the switch in a stupid spot. And the exposed wires at the bar vibration mount always got ripped out by brush..I hear they re-designed it. I should have got a heated grip 576.
> 
> And how many times have you burned a finger or two grabbing the exhaust pipe on the skidder as you re-mounted from limbing? Melted many a cheap winter glove that way..



On my 575 the switch was on the side of the handle bar above the mounting bolts on the clutch side,I liked that better than the 372. The 575 didn't have a heated carb.


----------



## mingo (Jan 1, 2013)

Moving back to the Peru job it's around 1900'. Pushed out the road and landing today. Tim the owner of the 340 Deere is going to cut for a couple of weeks. May put the 20" bar back on the 562 since I'll be carrying it on the skidder.View attachment 270910
View attachment 270911
View attachment 270912


----------



## mingo (Jan 29, 2013)

*AV mount*

The rear av mount broke today on the 562 took about 3 minutes to change it, just unbolt it and bolt the new one in. Unlike the 372 or the 576 where you have to drop the gas tank to replace it, nice design.


----------



## mingo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Oiler*

Oiler stopped working pulled the clutch found the oil pump bolts had come loose allowing it to move and it took the out the drive gear for the pump.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, never heard of a husky doing that...

They should have a digital hour meter on these $600 + saws...so a man can know just how much use he got before "X" repair was needed.


----------



## mtrees (Feb 2, 2013)

Oldtimer said:


> Wow, never heard of a husky doing that...
> 
> They should have a digital hour meter on these $600 + saws...so a man can know just how much use he got before "X" repair was needed.



I agree that would be a big help for a number of reasons.


----------



## mingo (Feb 3, 2013)

You have to pull the clutch to change the rim sprocket, so it would be a good idea to check the bolts in the pump when you have it off. I don't recall that ever happening before on any saw that I owned.


----------



## HuskStihl (Feb 6, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> ive been running a ported 562xp more and more lately [video=youtube;CZ_Qjcx0J2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ_Qjcx0J2M&list=UUqYITg6g1quHLq4YJfxj_qA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]



Terry, nice, fast safe work. Amateur falling question to you. After you finished your face cut (Humboldt?), and most of the back cut, you drove in a wedge. I couldn't see what you did next. Deepening the face cut, narrowing the hinge? At that point I would typically continue the back cut forward in front of the wedge until it fell. However, my directionality leaves something to be desired. Sorry for hijacking, the saw looks strong, and thanks for any instruction you can give me.
Jon


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

i wedged it becouse i was tipping it about 90* from its lean and cut in the face a tad deeper to get it in motion easier. i laughed after i watched that video and said i shouldnt have walked away so casually. i should have been more theatrical thrown my saw down and run like hell.


----------



## HuskStihl (Feb 7, 2013)

Got it, thanks


----------



## mingo (Feb 8, 2013)

View attachment 278002
View attachment 278003
View attachment 278004
View attachment 278001
Great logging conditions frozen ground very little snow going to get hit with a big storm today suppose to drop 18- 24 inches. Still waiting for the oiler drive gear on the 562. I have been using my older 372 with heated handles the handles are nice, but I wake up at night with numb hands.View attachment 277999


----------



## mingo (Feb 8, 2013)

A few more picturesView attachment 278005
View attachment 278006
View attachment 278007
View attachment 278008
View attachment 278009


----------



## mingo (Feb 9, 2013)

*New 562*

Just ordered a new 562xpg with heated handles and a 24" bar should be in next week.


----------



## mingo (Feb 9, 2013)

Haywire said:


> I'm having good luck with mine so far, nice power for the weight.
> View attachment 278260



Where did you get the dogs for the clutch cover,or did the saw come with them.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 10, 2013)

Had a chance to sound a 562 on Friday and cut few trees with it. The saw had a 2' bar. I was impressed how fast the thing speeds up. I think there was something funny with the autotune, though. I'd say it was running lean. The saw kept coughing after few minutes idle. Also it sounded like it went four stroke when pushing it hard in the back cut. I guess you can get the autotune re-tuned as well at the dealer's?

The balance when limbing was excellent. I suppose that's what the huskies are all about. A bit plastic feeling, but I enjoyed the weight.

Seduced, but not convinced yet.


----------



## mingo (Feb 10, 2013)

I have quite a bit of time on mine, and I really miss it when I'm using another saw. Does not have the low end power of the 576 or 372, but it's not far behind. The av system is far better than the 372. I wasn't crazy about the outboard clutch at first, because you have to take it off to change the rim sprocket, but it's very easy to remove bring the piston up to compression take a screwdriver and hit it with a hammer that's it.There are notches in the clutch for the screwdriver. Had a little trouble starting it at times, but that was more me learning to use the bulb. Oil pump got loose and took the pump drive gear out and I broke a rear av mount the mounts are smaller than on the 576 and 372, so they won't take as much abuse the rear mount has a limiter on it which helps.Mounts are very easy to change. I like the power, weight, slim design, and how smooth it is to run. The 562 will loose speed when your about to run out of fuel my 576a/t will just quit when it's out of fuel, and the 372 will lean out and rev up when it's near empty.


----------



## craig71 (Feb 12, 2013)

Excellent thread, great pics and beautiful timber. Keep the pics coming, maybe a video as well.cheers.


----------



## mingo (Feb 26, 2013)

*Oil gear*

Replaced the oil pump gear on the 562, was cutting my first hitch and the the starter rope locks up half way out. Pull the cover and find the post that the pulley slides on has has broken off never had that happen before. Call the dealer and he tells me that they have had a problem with some them sending me a new cover.View attachment 281580
View attachment 281581
View attachment 281582
View attachment 281583
View attachment 281584


----------



## mingo (Feb 27, 2013)

*562xpg*

View attachment 281767
View attachment 281768
Got my new 562XPG last week the only problem was the handles did't heat up. Dealer sent me a new switch, but that didn't fix it, so the saw is on the way back to the dealer.View attachment 281764
View attachment 281765
View attachment 281766


----------



## mingo (Feb 27, 2013)

*Trailer Loads*

Sent a couple of loads yesterday, one is cherry, maple,and birch the other is a full load of ash.View attachment 281769
View attachment 281770
View attachment 281771
View attachment 281772
View attachment 281773


----------



## mingo (Feb 27, 2013)

Couple of moreView attachment 281774
View attachment 281775


----------



## Cletuspsc (Feb 28, 2013)

Theres some pile of wood on that truck


----------



## BERN-TIMBER (Mar 1, 2013)

That load with 4 tiers looks pretty darn good. Do you have pretty good luck dealing with mills north of the border?


----------



## mingo (Mar 1, 2013)

BERN-TIMBER said:


> That load with 4 tiers looks pretty darn good. Do you have pretty good luck dealing with mills north of the border?



That 4 tier load had 7300 bd ft. The hard wood mills I deal with have been good,some of the pine mills have a short stick. There use to be 6 mills in the county and our logs didn't travel more thn 30 miles, now there is one mill left and 90% of our logs go to Canada.


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 1, 2013)

everything in those pictures looks very well done. great to see. that frozen ground sure helps keep things neat clean and tidy, haven't had any of that here. sorry to hear about all the mill shut downs. I once visited a friend in Orange, wonderful country.


----------



## garyischofield (Mar 2, 2013)

*great thread*

I've read with interest your comments and pictures.My experiences are from 30 years in the clearing business(feller bunchers,grapple skidders,whole tree chippers.)Your comments prompted me to buy a 562 xp and send to Tn. for some "Monkey business."It is refreshing to read firsthand comments from other loggers.The "my brother-in-laws 361 will out cut my sisters 362 with only one tank through it" get old. I've been out of my clearing business(Timber Harvesters Equipment Corp) for 15 years but still stay busy slinging a chainsaw.Smaller stout saws are much appreciated at age 60.Stay safe.Keep the job pics coming.


----------



## mingo (Mar 6, 2013)

hammerlogging said:


> everything in those pictures looks very well done. great to see. that frozen ground sure helps keep things neat clean and tidy, haven't had any of that here. sorry to hear about all the mill shut downs. I once visited a friend in Orange, wonderful country.



Orange is about an hour and change northeast of me. Use to go there quite often to get parts for my handset mill from Chase Machinery.


----------



## mingo (Mar 6, 2013)

garyischofield said:


> I've read with interest your comments and pictures.My experiences are from 30 years in the clearing business(feller bunchers,grapple skidders,whole tree chippers.)Your comments prompted me to buy a 562 xp and send to Tn. for some "Monkey business."It is refreshing to read firsthand comments from other loggers.The "my brother-in-laws 361 will out cut my sisters 362 with only one tank through it" get old. I've been out of my clearing business(Timber Harvesters Equipment Corp) for 15 years but still stay busy slinging a chainsaw.Smaller stout saws are much appreciated at age 60.Stay safe.Keep the job pics coming.



Did you run the 562 before you sent it out? Like to know how much you gained after it was ported.


----------



## Keen (Mar 7, 2013)

Good thread mingo, lots of great pics. I got my first 562 in april and really liked it. After a few months clutch springs started to break and I would replace them and finally a shoe broke and got a new clutch and no more problems there. Muffler ended up cracking so go that replaced in september, I noticed a week ago its started to crack again. Thats one area I wish husky would beef up there mufflers, I've had problems with there mufflers on alot of models. Broke a few av springs on it. Thing runs like a top tho, im happy its only had those few problems since its ran 5-6 days a week. I ended buying another 562 a few months ago. Again great thread keep up the good work.

Pics is of a white ash I cut a few weeks ago with the 562View attachment 283294


----------



## garyischofield (Mar 7, 2013)

mingo said:


> Did you run the 562 before you sent it out? Like to know how much you gained after it was ported.


I bought the saw had it shipped to Jamestown Tn without touching it.Randy has done a bunch of saws for me and has a video of a 562 he's woods ported.Keen,that is one NICE ash log.How long?


----------



## DDALE (Mar 7, 2013)

Keen said:


> Good thread mingo, lots of great pics. I got my first 562 in april and really liked it. After a few months clutch springs started to break and I would replace them and finally a shoe broke and got a new clutch and no more problems there. Muffler ended up cracking so go that replaced in september, I noticed a week ago its started to crack again. Thats one area I wish husky would beef up there mufflers, I've had problems with there mufflers on alot of models. Broke a few av springs on it. Thing runs like a top tho, im happy its only had those few problems since its ran 5-6 days a week. I ended buying another 562 a few months ago. Again great thread keep up the good work.
> 
> Pics is of a white ash I cut a few weeks ago with the 562View attachment 283294



Keen- get your 562 from Gladwin ? I have bought several clutch springs for my 562 from there.wondered why they stocked them already.must be because of your saw,just guessing.I am just south of you edenville.cut for lumber this wk. oak,aspen,ash. View attachment 283315
hard to stack upside down!


----------



## Keen (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep, Dale I bought it in Gladwin, Bryan there service manager gets me some deals we've been friends since we were kids. The 357 359s also have the same clutch springs as the 562's so they had them in stock for a while. If you keep having problems talk to Bryan im sure he would be able to warranty you out a new clutch. Nice logs, do you have a mill?


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 8, 2013)

mingo said:


> That 4 tier load had 7300 bd ft. The hard wood mills I deal with have been good,some of the pine mills have a short stick. There use to be 6 mills in the county and our logs didn't travel more thn 30 miles, now there is one mill left and 90% of our logs go to Canada.



You should try contacting Wagner Lumber, they're based outta Owego, NY they come and pick up most all of our sawtimber wherever we are. Bossman is good to the driver, Dave, he always buys him an egg sandwich and a coffee when he comes out, usually 3-4 times per week. I'm not sure if they'll go to MA, but who knows, worth a shot.

Logging, Timber Management, Hardwood Lumber in New York & Pennsylvania - Wagner Lumber Sawmills


----------



## DDALE (Mar 8, 2013)

Keen said:


> Yep, Dale I bought it in Gladwin, Bryan there service manager gets me some deals we've been friends since we were kids. The 357 359s also have the same clutch springs as the 562's so they had them in stock for a while. If you keep having problems talk to Bryan im sure he would be able to warranty you out a new clutch. Nice logs, do you have a mill?


Keen -- thanks for info.have band mill come in once or twice a yr.cheaper to hire than to own.finished skidding tops today.looks like warm weather will end swamp cuts.sawing lumber may 4 th. if u are interested.--DDale--


----------



## mingo (Mar 12, 2013)

I got the 562xpg back yesterday there was a loose connection from the stator. Haven't had a chance to run it yet, the way the temperature been rising may not need the heated handles much longer,View attachment 284098
View attachment 284099
View attachment 284100
View attachment 284101
View attachment 284102
although they are nice when you have wet gloves.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 14, 2013)

That last picture, Mingo...you're running a little light aren't you? Goin easy on the old pelican...lol..


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 14, 2013)

Oldtimer said:


> That last picture, Mingo...you're running a little light aren't you? Goin easy on the old pelican...lol..



Yeah I noticed that was just a so-so drag there myself. Obviously just a hobby logger, just got lucky and is sort of good at it.


----------



## mingo (Mar 15, 2013)

I've got a long down hill skid easy pull when you get to the main skid road. Try to take 7 or 8 trees to the hitch, lots of times have 4 or 5 firewood stems on a hitch.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 17, 2013)

More or less impossible to take too much with the 648 grapple; it can hold what it can hold, and that's all it will hold. I haven't found any hitch it can't move yet....not counting when a tree gets hung just right, or I am in the mud.
I used to over-load the C5D Tree Farmer once in a while though...many trips to the landing where I dropped and winched the whole way..too dumb to get out and drop 2-3. The old girl never made any fuss.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 23, 2013)

Mingo, thanks for all the feedback on the 562xp. Nice loggin pics too!

My 562 is over a year old now and have had no problems, but I don't use it full time either. Only bad thing is I don't want to run any other saws now, except the 346xp. Well, I still do like the ported 357xp.


----------

